# Kaufe eine AMD HD 79xx und erhalte 3 Spiele kostenlos dazu!



## streetjumper16 (18. Mai 2012)

Wie man über Mindfactory z.B. sehen kann hat AMD im Moment ein Angebot das man beim Kauf einer HD 79xx 3 Spiele gratis dazu bekommt! 

Folgende 3 Spiele bekommt man gratis dazu:

• DiRT Showdown
• Deus EX 
• Nexuiz

Nach dem Kauf muss man dann die Codes anfordern und über Steam aktivieren... Sollte ein Spiel noch nicht im Handel sein, dauert es natürlich auch den Code zu bekommen!
Das Angebot ist zeitlich begrenzt. Läuft am 30. April 2013 aus oder wenn der  Vorrat an kostenlosen Download-Schlüsseln ausgeschöpft ist, je nachdem,  welcher Fall zuerst eintritt.

Das ganze kann man über diesen Link machen:

Drei Games GRATIS! - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von Mindfactory.de

Wie es ausschaut wenn man schon länger eine HD 79xx hat weiß ich allerdings nicht! Denke dass das dann nicht geht da sie deswegen auch die Rechnungsnummer wollen ^^

Edit: Also ich habe meine HD 7970 ja bei hardwareversand.de bestellt gehabt und da kann man das Angebot nicht nutzen.. Ich denke das es nur über Mindfactory geht, die ja aber sowiso echt günstig & gut sind


----------



## Seabound (18. Mai 2012)

Haben die Absatzprobleme? Andererseits, wer ne neue Karte braucht und die Spiele noch nicht hat... Für den könnte das Angebot natürlich interessant sein.


----------



## northstar (18. Mai 2012)

Ist eine nette Aktion. Nur schade das ich schon alle drei Spiele habe, sonst hätte ich zugeschlagen.
Brauche dringend eine neue Grafikkarte und die 7950 hatte ich schon ins Auge gefasst.


----------



## Zocker85 (18. Mai 2012)

danke für die tolle news! es gab früher gerüchte, nun gibts das bundle wirklich, weiss man, wo es noch gültig ist, oder nur bei mindfactory? theoretisch müsste es ja bei jedem händler sein oder?


----------



## matti30 (18. Mai 2012)

ich will mir nächste Woche eh ne neue Graka holen. Ist das Angebot zeitlich begrenzt? Nicht, dass mich die Spiele interessieren, aber wo kricht man heutzutage noch was "umsonst"?


----------



## Nuklon (18. Mai 2012)

OMG, Nexiuz kann man sich bei Chip Runterladen, gratis. Deus EX kostet 15 € und selbst Dirt kostet keine 50 € mehr. quasi ein Spiel.


----------



## bofferbrauer (18. Mai 2012)

schade, dass ich mir momentan keine neue Graka leisten kann. Liebäugle eh schon seit einiger Zeit mit der Powercolor HD7950 PCS+, sobald ich sie mir leisten kann wird die dann wohl gekauft.


----------



## Trefoil80 (18. Mai 2012)

northstar schrieb:


> Ist eine nette Aktion. Nur schade das ich schon alle drei Spiele habe, sonst hätte ich zugeschlagen.
> Brauche dringend eine neue Grafikkarte und die 7950 hatte ich schon ins Auge gefasst.


 
Aha, Du besitzt Dirt Showdown schon? Wie denn das?! Das kommt erst am 24.5. raus...


----------



## gramallama (18. Mai 2012)

Wenn's Spiele wären, die ich noch nicht habe bzw. ich haben will, hätte ich mich geärgert, aber außer Dirt: Showdown für mich nichts interessantes.


----------



## Hleothoron (18. Mai 2012)

Nun, so lange sich der Preis weiterhin auf dem Niveau der GTX 670 hält, bleibt das Angebot von MF für mich uninteressant. Klar haben die Spiele einen Mehrwert, aber den investiere ich lieber in mehr Leistung und kaufe die Spiele später dazu. Für diejenigen, die sich erst eine 79xx bei MF gekauft haben, sicherlich eine gute Sache.


----------



## ReVan1199 (18. Mai 2012)

Nuklon schrieb:


> OMG, Nexiuz kann man sich bei Chip Runterladen, gratis. Deus EX kostet 15 € und selbst Dirt kostet keine 50 € mehr. quasi ein Spiel.


 
Es gibt das alte Nexuiz bei Chip umsonst, aber das neue, was erst vor ein paar Tagen raus gekommen ist, gibt es nur bei Steam für 10€
Nexuiz bei Steam


----------



## poiu (18. Mai 2012)

gehört sowas nicht in denn Schnäppchen Bereich ?

bei amazon gibt es HD7950 für 299€ und HD7970 für 349€

http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listi...s10-21&creative=22566&creativeASIN=B00791CYIE

http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B007XE4DL8/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new

shop ist mir aber unebkannt


----------



## derP4computer (18. Mai 2012)

Sehr interessant, danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Tiz92 (18. Mai 2012)

Wenn die Karten nicht Referenzdesign wären wäre vieles anders.


----------



## Seabound (18. Mai 2012)

poiu schrieb:


> gehört sowas nicht in denn Schnäppchen Bereich ?
> 
> bei amazon gibt es HD7950 für 299€ und HD7970 für 349€


 
Echt, so billig sind die geworden?!?  AMD hab ich einfach nicht aufem Schirm.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. Mai 2012)

Die beworbenen Grafikkarten wie auch Spiele interessieren mich nicht.
Das angebotene wird man anscheinend nicht los, darum muss es als bundle verscherbelt werden


----------



## Abol (18. Mai 2012)

Gibt es diese Aktion nur bei Mindfactory, oder kann ich als Österreicher auch irgendwie diesen Vorteil nutzen? Weil in den USA ist diese Aktion ja von AMD ausgehend und so allgemein gültig würde ich meinen.


----------



## kühlprofi (18. Mai 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:


> Die beworbenen Grafikkarten wie auch Spiele interessieren mich nicht.
> Das angebotene wird man anscheinend nicht los, darum muss es als bundle verscherbelt werden


 
Dann bring mal Fakten die belegen, dass sie mit den 79xx Grafikkarten schlechte Verkaufszahlen schreiben.
Und bei Nvidia gibt es ja nie Gratisspiele dazu 

Und wegen ein paar Games für insgesamt 60 Euro kauft niemand eine teure Grafikkarte.

Und wenn ich deine Signatur lese ist mir klar, weshalb du hier rumflammen bist


----------



## twentythree (18. Mai 2012)

poiu schrieb:


> gehört sowas nicht in denn Schnäppchen Bereich ?
> 
> bei amazon gibt es HD7950 für 299€ und HD7970 für 349€
> 
> ...



Da hab ich mich jetzt zu früh gefreut ...
Das ist ja immer so eine Sache mit den externen Verkäufern ...
Ich vertrau da lieber auf bekannte. Aber danke für den Hinweis


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. Mai 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Dann bring mal Fakten die belegen, dass sie mit den 79xx Grafikkarten schlechte Verkaufszahlen schreiben.
> Und bei Nvidia gibt es ja nie Gratisspiele dazu
> 
> Und wegen ein paar Games für insgesamt 60 Euro kauft niemand eine teure Grafikkarte.
> ...


 LOL was bist den du für ein verquerter  
Wozu soll ich für etwas Verkaufszahlen belegen, informiere dich selbst darüber  hat genau null mit dem Thema zu tun 
Das mit den gratis Spielen ist mir sowas von egal, da ist es auch egal wer die dazu gibt, dennoch interessieren sie mich nicht.
Ich flamme nicht so wie manch andere hier.
Was hat bitte meine Signatur mit irgendwas zu tun, das begreifst anscheinend nur du 
Sorry, aber dein Beitrag ist voll


----------



## kühlprofi (18. Mai 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:


> LOL was bist den du für ein verquerter
> Wozu soll ich für etwas Verkaufszahlen belegen, informiere dich selbst darüber  hat genau null mit dem Thema zu tun
> Das mit den gratis Spielen ist mir sowas von egal, da ist es auch egal wer die dazu gibt, dennoch interessieren sie mich nicht.
> Ich flamme nicht so wie manch andere hier.
> ...



Du hast geschrieben, dass die Radeon Karten wohl so schwer loszuwerden sind, dass man mit Bundles locken muss.
Darauf wollte ich von dir wissen wie du darauf kommst, dass die Karten schwer lozuwerden sind (=Verkaufszahlen).
Wenn es dich ja sowas von nicht interessiert frage ich mich, weshalb du dir dann die Zeit genommen hast hier einen Post zu verfassen um Radeon schlecht zu reden

Na klar ist mein Beitrag  - deiner ebenso   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkMo (18. Mai 2012)

warum muss dieser ruß nur immer über steam sein :/ also aus deren sich weis ichs natürlich schon, aber WIESOO?  hab hier schon dir3 als codeschnipsel rumfliegen - un dann? hab kein steam, will den rotz ned un das game is hinnev :/ super. zum glück hatte ich das kärtchen garnich wegen dem teil gekauft. war beim umtausch der defekten 240 halt die 6770 bei rumgekommen fürn 5er aufpreis un dann fiel das ding da raus. is aber halt schon schade


----------



## Freakless08 (18. Mai 2012)

ReVan1199 schrieb:


> Es gibt das alte Nexuiz bei Chip umsonst, aber das neue, was erst vor ein paar Tagen raus gekommen ist, gibt es nur bei Steam für 10€
> Nexuiz bei Steam


Allerdings gibt es schon wieder ein neues kostenloses Nexuiz (da das alte nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird), das nennt sich Xonotic und wird aktiv weiterentwickelt.


----------



## Hleothoron (18. Mai 2012)

poiu schrieb:


> gehört sowas nicht in denn Schnäppchen Bereich ?
> bei amazon gibt es HD7950 für 299€ und HD7970 für 349€
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listi...s10-21&creative=22566&creativeASIN=B00791CYIE
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B007XE4DL8/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new
> shop ist mir aber unebkannt


 
Hm, über Amazon hat man ja normal einen relativ sicheren Einkauf. Wenn das neue Chargen mit niedrigem Einkaufspreis sind, kann das schon hinkommen. Aber da warte ich lieber ab, bis seriöse und große Versender die Preise anpassen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Mai 2012)

Schöne Aktion muss ich sagen und mit Deus Ex HR ist echt noch ein Kracher dabei !

Würde Trotzdem lieber eine GTX670 kaufen


----------



## SoTrue (18. Mai 2012)

poiu schrieb:


> gehört sowas nicht in denn Schnäppchen Bereich ?
> 
> bei amazon gibt es HD7950 für 299€ und HD7970 für 349€
> 
> ...



Das Angebot habe ich schon gesehen
Ich möchte zwar keine Vorurteile haben, aber da lege ich lieber 50€ drauf anstatt bei Mehmet Emin Öz zu kaufen


----------



## Oberst Klink (18. Mai 2012)

Tiz92 schrieb:


> Wenn die Karten nicht Referenzdesign wären wäre vieles anders.


 Das Angebot gilt für alle Radeons!


----------



## streetjumper16 (18. Mai 2012)

Das Angebot endet am 30.April 2013 oder wenn der Vorrat an Schlüsseln (Codes) ausgebraucht ist!


----------



## Seabound (18. Mai 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Das Angebot endet am 30.April oder wenn der Vorrat an Schlüsseln (Codes) ausgebraucht ist!



Schade, dass wir den 18. Mai haben...  Oder meinen die 2013? Wer würde da noch nen 7XXX kaufen?


----------



## streetjumper16 (18. Mai 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Schade, dass wir den 18. Mai haben...  Oder meinen die 2013? Wer würde da noch nen 7XXX kaufen?


 

Na klar 2013 

Keiner aber so lange werden die Codes eh nicht überleben


----------



## Seabound (18. Mai 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Na klar 2013


 
OMFG! Wie verzweifelt müssen die sein?!?


----------



## streetjumper16 (18. Mai 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> OMFG! Wie verzweifelt müssen die sein?!?


 

Warum verzweifelt ? AMD macht so eine Aktion wenigstens mal...
Aber die Codes werden eh schneller weg sein als man schauen kann 

Und bitte kein Fanboy Gelaber mehr!  Der Thread ist dazu da um "*euch*" zu informieren und nicht um i-jemanden schlecht zu machen!


----------



## maverick80 (19. Mai 2012)

hmm,..

ich hatte im Januar einer 7970 bei MF gekauft
da ja nicht genau dabei steht wie das ganze laufen soll
habe ich mich mal eingetragen, aber bis heute nichts gehört.
Haben schon andere eine Antwort erhalten?


----------



## Dolomedes (20. Mai 2012)

Och jetzt tut mal nicht so als wäre diese Aktion soo ungewöhnlich, früher gabs immer Games und Goodies bei Grafikkarten.


----------



## L0calHorst (21. Mai 2012)

@*maverick80*

Hab mich am Freitag bei MF für diese Aktion registriert und heute meine Codes bekommen. Kaufdatum war bei mir der 24.03.


----------



## D3N$0 (21. Mai 2012)

Hab ebenfalls Codes für eine Bestellung vor der Aktion bekommen


----------



## maverick80 (21. Mai 2012)

hab heute auch meine codes bekommen


----------

